# Project Mako 17 CC



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

I think I'm about finished with the major money work on the engine. Time for some cosmetic work, a bimini and electronics. I was born and raised in Pensacola and spent many days on other peoples boats. It's great to have a tough little machine of my own. Hopefully we will have many fishing posts to share over the season.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy for you cuz.......hope we slay them this weekend !


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

For my "new" old boat I was able to find replacement decals on eBay for the motor. I stripped the old ones off and repainted the cowling then applied the new decals. It looked awesome when I was done. Think about it.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Great idea. Another friend had the same suggestion. All in time. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

What year is that boat? My dad used to have a 1979 Mako just like that. That thing was awesome. Many a fish caught out of that boat.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

It's a '70 Mako with an '88 evinrude 70. Without question driest 17 I have ever been on and we all know what the weather has been like lately.


----------

